# Any NECI grads here?



## foleyisgood (Feb 28, 2008)

If so, I would appreciate a referral because when referred by an alum, new students automatically get a 1k scholarship.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

You can also look up the school on myspace and see if someone will refer you.

good luck


----------

